

Using math to choose a mate - cwan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10309716-71.html

======
arohner
There's a _huge_ problem with this though. From
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secretary_problem> : "There are n applicants for
the position, and the value of n is known."

That is categorically false when talking about marriage. How do you define
"potential life partners"? Is that anyone of the appropriate sex? Anyone who
meets your criteria (but potentially you don't meet theirs?).

Further, the number of people you will meet is a function both of time, and of
the probability that you will meet a new person on any given day. Then there's
the issue that your desirability is non-linear over time, based on age,
experience, etc.

~~~
smanek
I don't think it would be unreasonable to assume I could seriously date 1-3
people a year (other people might go slower/faster, but that seems like about
how long it takes for me to get to know someone in that context), with an
average of 2. Assuming I start seriously dating at 18, and want to get married
before 28, I've got 20 potential mates to evaluate.

So, the 'algorithm' is that I should date as many as I can (each for just
enough time to be able to order them ) till I am ~22 (1/e*20/2 ~ 3.7 years),
and then between 22-28 only date women long enough to compare her to all the
women I dated from 18-22. If she is better, I should marry her. Otherwise,
move on ASAP.

Of course, I've already 'failed' miserably at that plan (e.g., a 3 year
relationship from 19-22), but that's what the math says you should do ;-)

------
smanek
They are talking about: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secretary_problem>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stable_marriage_problem> is also interesting
(Residency programs use it to match up students to hospitals)

~~~
Tichy
Hm, I think the next time Google has a job opening, I'll let some time pass
before I send in my application :-)

------
chimariko
I like the approach described in this article, which is, in fact, "Take some
time to look around and then choose." Choose too soon -- you don't have a
relevant criterion. Wait too long -- you might have already missed the best
units.

I wonder if there is an insight into the actual model behind the resulting
change_mode_number = total/euler_number formula?

